# pedal car



## bobsbikes (Mar 7, 2013)

well i got it done been working on it for a month or so heres 
before and after pic


----------



## sms017 (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks awesome!!!!  WELL DONE!!!!!


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 7, 2013)

hey that does look good bob !!


----------



## Ray (Mar 21, 2013)

Very nice job!


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 27, 2013)

Great Job on the T-Bird. Looks original.!!


----------

